# MONTEBELLO ISLANDS 60 KM off Onslow in the Pilbara, Western



## paddlemad (Jul 27, 2006)

Montebello Islands Trip 2004

Saturday 21st August 2004

Checking off the last few supplies, last day at work, Onslow Races. I have been a Police Officer in Onslow for over 3 years now, Onslow has little to offer except fishing and other water based activities.
Recently kayaked to Direction Island and back, Direction Island is the first Island off Onslow, 10 kilometres away. My sit on top is set up with a boat rod holder, mini home made anchor, gaff and various other attachments. 
Last year early in the season I went to the Montebello Islands with Montebello Safaris a fishing tour operator running out of Onslow. I took my sit on top kayak and we stayed on the houseboat between fishing trips. The most memorable moments were when I went off kayaking at dawn.
I have wanted to return and camp since with my kayak. I will be taken to the Islands over 80 nautical miles away by Craig Thomas the skipper of the Ã¢â‚¬Å"Kylin.Ã¢â‚¬


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome paddlemad. What a report! A great experience. I'm very jealous


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow... You crowded a lifetime into a week.

Welcome to the forum Paddlemad :lol:

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate an awesome report, I felt like I was there with you. I must say that reading your thoughts and insights was like looking into part of my mind. After reading dirt music where the shamateur goes off to his hidden island to get away from humanity I was moved as it has always been a dream of mine to emulate him. Likewise your report moved me in a similar fashion.

I smiled at your obvious passion for reptiles as it is one that I share and it seems you I have a long history of rehabilitating and the subsequent release of injured or otherwise threatened reptiles. I still remove black tigers from farms and woodsheds down here to save the locals killing them but my pythons have always been my first love. Again thankyou very much for posting this report it has really made my night. If you have any photos please post them as I would love to see them. Finally, welcome to the forum mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

So glad to see you found the forum Paddlemad.
This is an amazing trip and something I really aspire to do. Thanks for such a detailed report is really is an awesome read.
Any photo's?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful stuff paddlemad, thanks for the insight. Chalk and cheese how you chose to experience that area compared to the fisho's on the boat. Your read underlines one of the joys of the yakkin and fishing caper is to get a temporary reprieve from a bit of an insane world, draw breath, and re-enter it planning the next trip. Good on Sue and Ben for allowing that to happen to boot. Gotta love the dolphins :!:   
Oh and welcome :wink:


----------



## paddlemad (Jul 27, 2006)

how do i get photos of the montebello trip onto the forum from a flopy disc put into a drive? can anyone help step by step?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWULxOjMAAKPfgEASUffH0p9iWCo/7//wQAMdtTDTbUoETIaIYpshkpptQekA9TQAZGgamIDSYoyjNE9QAAAGgyBgAAAAAAAAAAEpoiZNBJ4mqegyTUPU0B5QHqHkymMMMjxUkrfk4a1/WX+L293816uc+OSPTaCnz8q2nMhUofyXqWsAu1zSUg1+vOge+4JtSG1Xn9xCbGqRRbRshadiTB/RvXTzgwZrrGHDG5T0hNNbSaNvBSdVV433BaymUg0ZLBDkKWtpkyBXYPQUqYdhXAsJvzQbI75oWdLRwxflID1tWp1xygq48zhZUbBVbcUgJY5aJig4xSEQFUiR29evNGM68FvDudg4lHmzZ1FOqxzAMmU3lzbX/bvCem4r9y9+9+/r+SyNo3+2gc0x6JnXer4UQB2+ssGw+m9ul8di8MDh7Oc6VXRBE3MM/jTjKk3urBK0ibZS+km/MTHnk5Bxh4cTewg6pYka5EbJ1OSiATu84nWUnnvKRRF2Px46b+T7T0Ic54xpLCGsrsnHQ6QrYPcVSqZqVNbWKLTXMNI3SuGaeyFmXtVlCDpVrAwLPBVdBw4xc1q8KyHLrfWm5ohpuiflj4QH4cXDAbXsa8FsdEmuZ0yZmdN0E0PEQjUOS7iXHaXJ9aOdtMEtoIE3AE7dTwFoQnyM2aWQYiRvBsbEfi7VI5cbaLIKAJkWJ0xDzIcLhXE4ynG9k35Te118TlFw071SucLTAN152bWbmyxWPBwq6Lt0xUk1wKdnmUPuRDNA4nmRGQRKBkSE6xYOYhLHc8DQ6M8oTV6OG/eu8pp7Vki3KGnTIRxMQwPfow8J2KdyFntZXthfvpl1Dcqv87+sgJC+xRWVZeq/bxnfUSTIw0ybwU5l+5dtc2BMoFMhu4pSjDUB+thS8KZVpoTVPnUmlTJJNTOjeVC9SQhBROTNkkQ2Fe1WTp6pbxz31rIwx9LTFZqZFYhsmYFe5mYE9LybXp0W6tptGblSWkjOtCgy+HO/hOQmkNdn117Nc25V7cx2088g5JgkTnd/F8sEsdbJ3db/If691IzGLVoaB/4u5IpwoSCF4nRm


----------



## paddlemad (Jul 27, 2006)

montebellos photos


----------



## paddlemad (Jul 27, 2006)

montebellos photos


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Paddlemad,
That was a great read mate. What an adventure. Hope to get over that way some day for a paddle.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, what an inspirational story... great read... thanks for sharing. Look forward to your future posts...


----------

